# 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen



## CyTrobIc (18. November 2005)




----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Ich bin sprachlos |uhoh:


----------



## Tyron (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Irgendwie kommt mir das Bild bekannt vor...
Ist das schon n paar Jährchen älter?


----------



## deger (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie kommt mir das Bild bekannt vor...
> Ist das schon n paar Jährchen älter?


 
ja, den hab ich vor 3 Jahren gefangen! :q


----------



## Bergsieger (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Den gibts da zu weihnachten


----------



## Adrian* (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Ach, das ist doch garnichts, sowas haben wir hier immer als beifang...


----------



## eöbzander (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

der könnte von mir sein! wie lange hat der drill gedauert(2 tage oder was)!!!


----------



## Adrian* (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

ich würd mal sagen den haben die mim netz gefangen...


----------



## CyTrobIc (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

gabs leider keine weiteren infos zu ... ausser in siamesisch oder heisst es siam ?


----------



## Seebaer (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Der Wahnsinn.

Aber kann man zu so einen Fisch noch Karpfen sagen???

Welch ein Glück das wir nicht alles hier haben*gg

Gruß

Seebaer


----------



## Joka (18. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Der is garnet so groß,die Typen sind nur so klein :m


----------



## gdno (19. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

war da nich letztens in irgend ner angelzeitung n bericht drüber?
oder war das inner aquarium live?
da ham die auch pangasius und arapaimas vorgestellt und noch son paar riesenfische

gruß euern gdno


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (19. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Junge Junge, da hört der Spaß aber auf. Was für ein Brocken. Möcht mal wissen, wie alt der war|kopfkrat. Hab ich noch nie gesehen so etwas.



Steven


----------



## sebastian (19. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Der is garnet so groß,die Typen sind nur so klein :m



Hab mir grad das selbe gedacht :q 

Rund wie eine Kugel der Karpfen :q


----------



## spin-paule (19. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Welches Angelgerät hält so ´nem Fisch wohl Stand?
Wahnsinn...!

Gruzß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## EgoZocker (19. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Die Leute sehen auf dem Bild wirklich nicht allzu groß aus |kopfkrat 

Tipp mal so, dass er 1,60m lang ist. #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Ich kenne das Bild! Das ist mein Köderfisch vom letzten Sommer! Ihr hättet mal die Hechte dort sehen sollen :q :q :q


----------



## sebastian (19. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*



			
				spin-paule schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Angelgerät hält so ´nem Fisch wohl Stand?
> Wahnsinn...!
> 
> Gruzß,
> Spin-Paule



Sicher mim Speer erledigt :q


----------



## msdstefan (20. November 2005)

*AW: 107 KG - Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen*

Man kann die Viecher auch mit der Angel fangen im Bung Sam See bei Bangkok. Als Köder nimmt man Kois, die man lebend am Ufer anbietet. Die meisten der Karpfen wiegen so um die 50kg, größere gibt es aber auch. Guckst du hier:
http://www.anglingthailand.com/gallery/gallery.htm
und hier:
http://www.anglingthailand.com/fish_species/index.htm


----------

